# Best Weight Gainers



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats the best one that doesn't have a massive serving size, tried Serious Mass but the massive serving size was a joke. I am eating allot more atm and allot more carbs looking to put on at least another stone.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone? is universal real gains and USN Hyperbolic Mass anygood?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

try making up your own. In the past I have bought some whey concentrate, instant oats, full fat milk etc then mix up a shake with some peanut butter to add calories, I have also use coconut milk to add calories.,


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Applied nutrition-critical mass


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll never waste my hard earned cash on them ever again. Eat well, train hard = weight gain.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The serving size is un-avoidable really. Just looked and the Serious Mass has a 1200 cals per 340g serving. You wont get 1200cals from less volume unless the fat content is increased. However the ratio of protein to carbs is ridiculous (250g carbs to 50g of protein)... especial for the price.

Just stick to whey, oats and whole milk.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

How many grams of oats do you have in a shake?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.oneon.co.uk/cat/formulas.htm 3 for 2 @ OneOn @ the moment


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

When bulking I have a scoop of whey, 40grams of oats, a glug of olive oil and 300-400ml of full fat milk in my shaker.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

killah said:


> How many grams of oats do you have in a shake?


work it out yourself, how many extra calories do you need?

instant oats = 388 cals per 100g


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Just worked out the calories for my "bulking" shake and it's only approx 850cals. I'm normally stuffed afterward aswell.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

whats the protein to carbs ratio,...and whats the protein from and carbs from?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

before I realised you can make one from whole milk, oats and whey for a fraction of the price (with olive oil or PB for extra calories) I stopped using them. A cheap one is CNP Pro Mass but its full of sugar, but the one with the best nutritional profile was Optimum Nutrition Pro-Complex Gainer - although it was fcuking expensive!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

when everyone says add olive oil for extra calories, how much do you mean?? i have 100g instant oats, about 250ml milk in my shake atm


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Make your own from oats, milk, pb, nutella, oils, protein powder etc.

Or get one from the bulk suppliers like Ironscience's mass gainer.

And Re: The oil, whatever you need to bump up your calories and what wont impact the taste of the shake too much.

Add a tablespoon at a time and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I quite like nutrisport carbs & protein reasonable price for around 50 servings which lasts me a month!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i have 100g oats 50g protein powder 30ml evoo and about a pint of milk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Boditonics Mass Attack Evo

Reflex Instant Mass

both use quality Low-GI carbs and good sources of protein, tastes great, well priced, job done!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Banana weight gain shake

400ml milk

80g Ultra fine oats

1 x Apple

1 x Banana (frozen)

40g scoop of whey protein banana flav


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> I quite like nutrisport carbs & protein reasonable price for around 50 servings which lasts me a month!


nutrisport must be the worst tasting protein powder I've ever tasted the last one I bought was strawberry, had one shake and gave the tub away. you must have no taste buds mate


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

PNI Pure Mass tastes bloody lovely, 60 drinks per 4kg tub for £40


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

1010AD said:


> Banana weight gain shake
> 
> 400ml milk
> 
> ...


x2 on the frozen banana....replaced this for my usual ice in my PWO and the taste is v.nice.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Vibora said:


> x2 on the frozen banana....replaced this for my usual ice in my PWO and the taste is v.nice.


Try frozen spinach too; doesn't effect the taste and you can get a lot of healthy greens in you!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Just had 2 scoops MP Instant Oats, 1.5 scoops BP Impact Whey Protein (flavourless), some milk, scoop of caramel/vanilla ice cream, big wallop of peanut butter and 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Absolutely beaut, but I didn't have enough milk left so it's thick as fook!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Try frozen spinach too; doesn't effect the taste and you can get a lot of healthy greens in you!


How much do you put in ??


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

As others have said, eggs + oats + EV olive oil + fruit to taste.

Why waste good money on something that's inferior.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I've started ditching the peanut butter occasionally and adding a handful of frozen summer berries. £2 for a big tub in Asda that will last a while, and of course 'cos they're frozen when you add them they make the shake really cold. I think I'm on to a winner!


----------



## gymmy (Jan 17, 2012)

As above id suggest adding oats. Most weight gainers result in big portions, and usually 3 -4 times a day.

You could just down the quantity and double the amount of drinks if thats the problem, I used serious mass and mutant mass! and if used properly the bag soon dissapears!


----------

